# Webstart findet Klasse nicht!



## PeterK (17. Dez 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Applet, es startet als Applet im Browser nur auf dem Rechner mit der JDK und XAMPP (wo es also lokal ausgeführt wird). An meinem anderen Rechner bricht es immer mit der Fehlermeldung ab:

```
Laden: Klasse anzeige.Viewer_Applet nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: anzeige.Viewer_Applet
   at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
   at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
   at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
   at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
   at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
   at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
   at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
   at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Das Applet:

```
package anzeige;

public class Viewer_Applet extends JApplet {
	
	public void init() {
		
		Viewer view = new Viewer(getParameter("url"), getParameter("id"), getParameter("start"), getParameter("ende"), getParameter("framerate"));
		
		setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		add(view, BorderLayout.CENTER);
	}
}
```

die Klasse Viewer:

```
public class Viewer extends JPanel {
	(...)
}
```


die webseite:

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
	<applet code="anzeige.Viewer_Applet" width="650" height="620">
		<param name="jnlp_href" value="my_applet.jnlp">
		<param name="url" value="http://192.168.0.2/download/down.pl?file=">
		<param name="id" value="2">
		<param name="start" value="345">
		<param name="ende" value="2765">
		<param name="framerate" value="103">
	</applet>
</body>
</html>
```

das jlnp:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
   <jnlp href="my_applet.jnlp">
     <information>
       <title>Motion Capture Online Archiv</title>
       <vendor>HTW Aalen</vendor>
       <offline-allowed />
     </information>
     <resources>
       <j2se version="1.6+" href="http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se" java-vm-args="-Xmx256m" />
       <jar href="viewer.jar" main="true" />
       <extension href="http://download.java.net/media/java3d/webstart/release/java3d-latest.jnlp" />
     </resources>
     <applet-desc 
         name="Viewer Java3D"
         main-class="anzeige.Viewer_Applet"
         width="300"
         height="300">
     </applet-desc>
   </jnlp>
```

bei meiner älteren JNLPAppletLauncher Fassung bestand das Problem auch schon!

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<applet code="org.jdesktop.applet.util.JNLPAppletLauncher"
      width=650
      height=620
      archive="http://192.168.0.2/webstart/viewer.jar,
               [url]http://download.java.net/media/applet-launcher/applet-launcher.jar[/url],
               [url]http://download.java.net/media/java3d/webstart/release/j3d/latest/j3dcore.jar[/url],
               [url]http://download.java.net/media/java3d/webstart/release/j3d/latest/j3dutils.jar[/url],
               [url]http://download.java.net/media/jogl/builds/archive/jsr-231-webstart-current/jogl.jar[/url],
               [url]http://download.java.net/media/gluegen/webstart/gluegen-rt.jar[/url],
               http://download.java.net/media/java3d/webstart/release/vecmath/latest/vecmath.jar">
<param name="java_arguments" value="-Xmx256m">
<param name="codebase_lookup" value="false">
<param name="subapplet.classname" value="anzeige.Viewer_Applet">
<param name="subapplet.displayname" value="Viewer">
<param name="jnlpNumExtensions" value="1">
<param name="url" value="http://192.168.0.2/download/down.pl?file=">
<param name="id" value="2">
<param name="start" value="345">
<param name="ende" value="765">
<param name="framerate" value="103">
<param name="jnlpExtension1" value="http://download.java.net/media/java3d/webstart/release/java3d-latest.jnlp">
<param name="progressbar" value="true">
<param name="noddraw.check" value="true">
</applet>
</body>
</html>
```

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter!

Vielen Dank!

Peter


----------



## PeterK (17. Dez 2008)

auf meinem Rechner sehen die Einträge in der Konsole so aus:

```
Validating [url]http://192.168.0.2/webstart/viewer.jar[/url] , version null...
Validating [url]http://download.java.net/media/java3d/webstart/release/j3d/1.5.2/j3dcore.jar[/url] , version null...
Validating [url]http://download.java.net/media/java3d/webstart/release/j3d/1.5.2/j3dutils.jar[/url] , version null...
Validating [url]http://download.java.net/media/java3d/webstart/release/vecmath/1.5.2/vecmath.jar[/url] , version null...
Validating [url]http://download.java.net/media/java3d/webstart/release/j3d/1.5.2/windows-i586/j3dcore-ogl-chk_dll.jar[/url] , version null...
Validating [url]http://download.java.net/media/java3d/webstart/release/j3d/1.5.2/windows-i586/j3dcore-ogl_dll.jar[/url] , version null...
Validating [url]http://download.java.net/media/java3d/webstart/release/j3d/1.5.2/windows-i586/j3dcore-d3d_dll.jar[/url] , version null...
```

wie gesagt, lokal startet es einwandfrei, nur von einem anderen Rechner aus nicht.
Ich habe auch schon auf beiden Rechnern die Firewall deaktiviert... hatte nichts gebracht.
Das .jar File ist selbstverständlich signiert!

Grüße, Peter


----------



## PeterK (21. Dez 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin es noch einmal.

Ich konnte das Problem nun lösen!
Es lag am Browser!

Das Starten eines Webstart-Applets ist nicht mit allen Browsern möglich!
Es funktioniert nur im Firefox 3.0.0.x und IE 7.0.
Im Opera (getestet 9.21 und 9.63) und Firefox 2.0 geht es nicht.

Zu Safari und Chrome kann ich nix sagen, da ich diese beiden Browser nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen würde  :noe: 


Viele Grüße, Peter


@Admins, ihr könnt in den Titel ein gelöst setzen, danke!


----------

